# First Fursuit design UNUSUAL SPECIES advice??



## Axolotilus (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey guys! I'm thinking about using this design to make my first suit. Soleil the Moth Dragon. I know the design is a bit unusual so I was wondering if anyone had any advice for possible pitfalls I might encounter with the design? I have never made a suit before but I have done sewing and crafting before including puppetry. However I'm not very familiar with working with foam.

I'm thinking about using this method to carve the foam so it is a more contiguous shape rather than making the muzzle/cheeks/brows separately. 



 Does that seem doable?

Any advice or feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Asher Grey (Jun 18, 2019)

Have you considered a kemono style head? It might work well for your sona, design-wise.
Like these moths;


----------



## Keefur (Jun 25, 2019)

I wouldn't worry too much about having perfectly smooth foam.  If you use a pair of scissors and make tiny cuts, they smooth out after you put on the fur.  If you really want advice,  I have made some posts in here somewhere on how I put a suit together.  If you can't find them, I guess I can spend a half hour and retype them all up. lol


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello! ^_^
It's nice to find a fellow moth.


----------

